# سوأل مهم عن كيفية حساب جميع انواع الاحمال لمنشأ خرساني ...



## مهندس رواوص (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الموضوع مهم.. وياريت كل مهندس يعطي طريقته في حساب جميع الاحمال سواء الاحمال الميتة و الاحمال الحية وكذلك احمال الرياح والاحمال الزلزالية..
​ومع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق​​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى الاعضاء وبالاخص المصممين ياريت نتفاعل مع الموضوع ونشوف اراء وطرق لحساب الاحمال .. حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع .................... وشكرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 أبريل 2009)

مافى احد حاول يفيدنا ....................... ياريت نشوف مشاركات فى الموضوع


----------



## م إبراهيم الترهوني (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم :-
أعتقد يا باشمهندس أن هذه الأحمال يتم حسابها وأخذها من الكودات .


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (18 أبريل 2009)

شوف باشمهندس اولا لابد لك من لعبه اسمها تفكيك جميع عناصر المنشا كانك تلعب ميكانو وتاخذ كل عنصر على حدة وتعلم ماذا يتحمل هذا العنصر من احمال كقص وعزم وضغط وعزم دوران ورياح وزلازل وغيره ثم بعدها تبدا دراسة الاحمال وهذا من الاوزان وطبيعة مكان المنشا وغيره من ظروف واحتياطات ثم تبدا بعدها تدير ورشة القوانين من الكود والكتب الهندسية ثم تقوم بالتصميم والتسليح والطبع وعمل الورك شوب دروينج وياريت ان تعطى لنا نموذج ونبدا نشتغل فيه سويا لامانع


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على المرور...........


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على ابداء الاراء , وياريت نتفاعل اكثر...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
سأتكلم عن ثلاثة أنواع من الاحمال وهي الاحمال الاساسية وأرجو التصويب لأهمية الموضوع...
هذه الاحمال هي:
1- الأحمال الحية live load
2-أحمال الرياح Wind load
3- الأحمال الميتة Dead load
*الأحمال الحية:*
وهي الأحمال المتغيرة والمتحركة التي يتعرض لها أي جزء من المنشأ بما في ذلك الأحمال الموزعة والمركزة وأحمال الصدم والاهتزازات والقصور الذاتي وهي تشمل:
1-أوزان الأشخاص مستعملي المنشأ.
2- أحمال الماكينات واهتزازاتها.
3-أحمال الاثاثات والاجهزة والالات غير المثبتة زمواد التخزين.
التعريف أعلاه من كود الأحمال المصري وهو قريب من الموجود في BS6399-1
والسؤال كيف يمكن الحصول عيها؟
يمكن الحصول على قيم هذه الأحمال بالرجوع الى الكودات المعنية بهذا الموضوع فعلى سبيل المثال الكود BS6399-1 يحتوي على فقرات وجداول يمكن من خلالها تحديد قيمة الحمل فمثلا للمباني السكنية يستخدم حمل حي مقداره 1.5KN/m2 وللمكاتب ذات الاستخدام العام 2.5KN/m2 وهكذا...
*أحمال الرياح:*
هي الأحمال الناتجة من تعرض المبنى لهبات الرياح ويمكن الحصول عليها بالرجوع الى المواصفات المعنية بذلك مثل BS6399-2 أو CP3-V وغيرهما.
وباختصار يتم حساب السرعة التصميمية للرياح وذلك بضرب السرعة الابتدائية في معاملات تمثل أبعاد المبنى والمنطقة التي يقع فيها المبنى وأهميته والارتفاع الذي يحسب عنده السرعة. ومن ثم تحول السرعة الى ضغط ديناميكي ثم الى ضغط استاتيكي...
*الأحمال الميتة*
ويقصد بها الاحمال الثابتة في المبنى وتشمل :
أ-الوزن الذاتي.
ب-التشطيبات Finishing
ج- القواطع Partitions
وهذه الأحمال تعتمد على الكثافة والحجم.(كثافات مواد البناء أظن أن عندها كود لكن لا أذكر رقمه ويمكن الحصول عليها من أواخر كتب التصميم)
أ-بالنسبة للوزن الذاتي هو الحجم في الكثافة طبعا وكثافة الخرسانة المسلحة 24 KN/m2
ب-التشطيبات مكونة من جزءين: أعلى البلاطة slab وهو البلاط tiles أو الأرضية ...والجزء الثاني أسفل البلاطة وهو الceiling أو الblaster أو بحسب طريقة التشطيب المستخدمة.
ج-الPartitions :والله لا علم لي بها فقط عندي معلومة واحدة وهي أنه يجب الا تقل عن 1.0KN/m2
تفصيل أكثر:
كما ذكر أخونا أحمد الفاروقي أنه لحساب الاحمال لا بد من تفكيك العنصر الى عناصره ,مثال لذلك أحمال التشطيبات لحساب وزن متر مربع نضرب الكثافة في السماكة.
مثال:
المطلوب حساب الحمولة الحية والميتة لمبنى سكني وبالنسبة للتشطيبات سيستخدم السيراميك مثلا وبالنسبة للأسقف سيستخدم ال Blaster وسمك البلاطة 20 سم
الحل:
بما أن المبنى سكني,إذن
الحمولة الحية 1.5 KN/m2 

الحمولة الميتة:
كثافة الخرسانة =24 KN/m3 (والسمك 0.2m)
كثافة البلاط Tiles=28 KN/m3 (والسمك 0.01m)
كثافة المونة Morter (يوضع تحت البلاط )=20KN/m3 (السمك5cm)
كثافة الblaster = 20 KN/m3(السمك 2.5cm)
بالنسبة للقواطع نفرض الحمولة 2.5KN/m2
بضرب كل كثافة في السمك نتحصل على الحمل لوحدة مساحة ومن ثم يضاف حمل القواطع ويساوي 9.08 KN/m2 ولنجعله 10 KN/m2
وبهذا نكون قد تحصلنا على الأحمال الحية والميتة على البلاطة.

بعد ذلك يتم نقل الحمولات الى الابيام وهنا يأتي السؤال كيف يتم تحويل الحمولات المثلثية وشبه المنحرفة الي حمولة موزعة بانتظام ؟ وكيف يتم حساب أحمال الحوائط؟ ولتكن هذه مرحلة تالية.

بالنسبة لمرحلة تقدير الأحمال على البلاطات هناك عدد من الأسئلة منها
كيف يتم تحديد سمك البلاطة؟
من أين يتم تحديد كثافات المواد ( أقصد الكود)؟
كيف يحسب حمل القواطع؟
وهل ما ذكر أعلاه صحيح؟
أكرر مرة ثانية هذا الكلام للنقاش ولا يصلح لاستعماله في أي حسابات .
وأرجو من الاخوة والاساتذة التفاعل مع الموضوع حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 أبريل 2009)

مكرر..........................


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 أبريل 2009)

الزملاء الكرام نشكر للزميل الأزهري شرحه للحمولات الحية و الميتة و أقدم لكم باختصار 
الطريقة المبسطة حسب ubc97 لحساب الرياح 
pw=Ce*Iw*Cq*W
Ceعامل يتعلق بالارتفاع و بالنسبة للأبنية العادية لارتفاع 5أدوار يمكن اعتباره 1.13 
Cq عامل يتعلق بنوع بطبيعة المبنى و يمكن اعتباره 1.3 للأبنية العادية 
Iw: عامل أهمية المنشأ يتراوح بين 1.15 إلى 3 و ذلك حسب الأهمية الوظيفية للمنشأ 
w : شدة حمولة الرياح على المتر المربع و يمكن اعتبارها 1.1 كن \م2 
كما ننصح بالرجوع للكود UBC 97or ASCE لمزيد من المعرفة 
نتمنى لكم التوفيق 
أبو الأفكار


----------



## مهندس رواوص (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على النقاش العلمي والمفيد وياريت يتم ذلك على مثال تطبيقي
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس رواوص (24 أبريل 2009)

وشكر خاص للزميلان خالد الازهري وابوالافكار....


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 أبريل 2009)

> بالنسبة لمرحلة تقدير الأحمال على البلاطات هناك عدد من الأسئلة منها
> كيف يتم تحديد سمك البلاطة؟
> من أين يتم تحديد كثافات المواد ( أقصد الكود)؟
> الجواب:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98550.html
> ...



وفي اتظار أجوبة الأسئلة الأخرى....


----------



## abu_nazar (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين اخوان هل بالامكان اخذ مثال تطبيقي


----------



## esmer (25 أبريل 2009)

والله اخونا خالد الازهري ابدع في الجواب ورده كتير رائع ومفيد جدا وصحيح لاني طالبة واخذته بمادة rc


----------



## مهندس رواوص (25 أبريل 2009)

*مشكورين اخوان هل بالامكان اخذ مثال تطبيقي*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أبريل 2009)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> *مشكورين اخوان هل بالامكان اخذ مثال تطبيقي*​



السلام عليكم


> مثال:
> المطلوب حساب الحمولة الحية والميتة لمبنى سكني وبالنسبة للتشطيبات سيستخدم السيراميك مثلا وبالنسبة للأسقف سيستخدم ال Blaster وسمك البلاطة 20 سم
> الحل:
> بما أن المبنى سكني,إذن
> ...



واذا كنت تقصد مثال لمبنى كامل فالموضوع يحتاج الى تفاعل بين الاخوة حتى تصحح الأخطاء وتتضح المفاهيم,,, اقترح أنت مبنى وستجد من يساعد...
على كل حال هذه امثلة في التصميم الخرساني بالكود الاوروبي رفعتها لنا الاخت فاطمة المهاجرة جزاها الله كل خير...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي خالد الازهري .. وسأقوم انشاء الله بطرح موضوع جديد ومثال تطبيقي حول كيفية حساب الاحمال.
مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 أبريل 2009)

طرح جميل ورائع اخي الكريم


----------



## نونة المدنية (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الحلو تسلم


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمن طرح هذا الموضوع
و شكر خاص للمهندس خالد الازهري على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## سحابة الخير (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تفصيل هالموضوع من الزملاء اللي عندهم خبرة عالية بالتصميم


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (2 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر للاخوة المهندسين على هذه المعلومات وياريت وبارك الله بيكم اعطاء امثله اكثر وجزاكم الله كل الجزاء شكراً


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## سليمان الفقيه (3 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moha alyagouby (3 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sayed11s (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## alaalubbad (31 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييين


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## beshier (10 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فى الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## beshier (10 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فى الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## karem009 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع...


----------



## هندسة وطن (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم 
والاخوة الاعضاء وجدت شكرا كثيرا 
ولكنى لم اجد احد يعلق على مشاركة الزميلين الرائعين 
خالد الازهرى - وابوالافكار زادهم الله علما وتوفيقا
المطلوب مشروع لاجراء التصميم عليه واخز الافكار والنقاش الجاد
ونترك الشكر الى بعد انتهاء المشروع ولكم العتبى


----------



## eng dardir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لكل من شارك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

